# Eagle Lake Ontario ice fishing {pics part I}



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Just returned from a great ice fishing trip to Canada.
It was extremely cold, {10 to 20 below some nights}, and we had much different conditions than I expected...
I was hoping for a foot or so of compacted snow so that we could have done some serious traveling around. Unfortunately I was wrong. 
Much to my surprise, we were the only people ice fishing the 5 days we got out. The snow was knee deep on Eagle with areas of slush 8" to 10" deep below that. Travel by snowmobile was possible until you got off shore a bit and encountered the snow drifts and slush...

After snowmobiling towards our fishing spots and with the wind blowing and snow pouring down, you had to have a good map and GPS if you wanted to return safely. {We ran into white-out conditions on a couple of days}. 



Here's my friends cabin where we stayed












Getting ready to head out from the Vermillion Bay launch












The ice was plenty thick...












On our first day my friends fiancee' caught most of the fish












There's an island behind us somewhere












My friend Brian {who has never ice fished in his life} had a trial by fire on our trip, but he caught fish












We did manage a day-trip to a place known for lakers













After setting up, the snowstorm began. No fish, but we had a few lakers follow our spoons eagerly, but they would not commit. We even had 2 Wardens show up and check our licenses...












We also had a different type of visitor stop by and say hello. After introductions, they were off


----------

